# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Release] [BETA] WRadar - Windows Radar (for WoW)

## LaoArchAngel

*Updates*


```
2011-07-10 13:02 - Updated for patch 4.2.0.14333

2011-05-07 13:29 - Updated for patch 4.1.0.14007.

2011-02-19 19:50 - First persistence release.

2011-02-13 15:50 - Updated for patch 4.0.6.13623.

2011-02-09 22:50 - Updated for patch 4.0.6.13596.

2011-02-02 00:10 - Fixed Windows XP icon crash.  Fixed map transition bug.

2011-01-26 20:31 - Added keyboard shortcuts.  Pictures for the thread.

2011-01-23 22:55 - Threaded drawing. Updated BlackRain. Window name randomizer.

2011-01-19 00:45 - Added Exclusive feature.  Made huge improvement on optimization.

2011-01-17 02:11 - Added GitHub information to the post.

2011-01-16 ~22:00 - Re-submitted binaries.  Fixed a few bugs dealing with unhandled exceptions from BlackRain.  Changed the graphics to be more like maclone's radar.

2011-01-16 ~20:00 - Initial post.  Still in beta.
```


Hey peeps!

Well, this has been a very long and arduous project. Still is, actually, what with it not being finished. But what the hell. Close enough.

So, before I start, I would like to thank a few people here.

Gamer - The original writer of the WoW ObjectDumper / Radar. And...maclone - Public heir of objectdumper / radar. Their app was the inspiration for this. I loved their radar and was pretty much the only app I consistantly used.xochi - Radar and Object Manager TesterSeifer - BlackRainShynd - BlackMagicjbrauman - Radar Example. Ok, these four are to be thanked for the framework on which this radar was originally based. There are still a LOT of changes that I need to do for the framework to act how I want it, but if I had to thank someone for a concrete place where this radar started, then xochi's framework was it.Memory Editing forum peeps - Because, really, there's no radar without you guys.


NOW! Onto the less important stuff. How to use it.

*VIRUS TOTAL SCAN!*
VirusTotal Results


*WRadar - (Windows Radar) v0.2.6.22170*
*Supports WoW v4.2.0.14333*
So named because this currently uses windows forms and controls for the advanced features of this radar. Also because W is 1 less than X, which is the name for the Radar I hope to release in the future (XRadar) which will use DirectX (read: Direct2D) to draw everything instead.

Link is at the bottom. AFTER you read the instructions and disclaimers.

*DISCLAIMERS:*
Use at your own risk. I am not responsible for you getting banned. It may not be likely, but if it happens, don't blame me. Using it is a personal choice.This is a BETA! I'm very aware of how shitty it is for a "final" product. It will get better soon.The BlackRain framework being used here is way out of date (even by BlackRain standards). I will be updating it soon.The graphics suck. Yes. I know. Thanks.Not user-intuitive. I'll add an in-app help system.Some of the data looks wrong. First time working with such a large WoW projet. I'll get the kinks out soon.Slow / choppy. Well, I'll admit it's not the smoothest, but for the most part, it's as good as it's going to get. I had to leverage between fast release, functionality and efficiency. Unfortunately, it went in that order. There is a plan (in the distant future) to release a version of this written in DirectX so that the response is a lot faster. Also, I KNOW that it lags in cities. It has to deal with a lot of memory. Deal with it.Not configurable. Most of the framework is there for configuration, but I just need to flesh it out. Coming soon.

UPDATES YOU CARE ABOUT!
Default tracking lists now saves and loads. You can even modify the XML file.Colors can be edited. This persists.

*FEATURES:*
Radar for each WoW instance.Track name patterns (greedy '*' and character '?' wildcards accepted)HUD Mode (invisible background)Track name directly from objectSonar soundsWoW Radar / ObjectDumper-style graphics - They're a lot better than what I had before, that's for sure!Exclusive Mode - Right-click on your (black) blip and select Exclusive. This will make it so only tracked blips will show up on your radar. The Me-blip will not be affected.Open SourcePersisting Tracking list.NEWKeyboard Shortcuts (Please see the shortcut keys in the How to use it section)


*WHAT WILL YOU BE ABLE TO DO:*
Create, maintain, enable and disable multiple Tracking Lists (one for mining, one for herbalism, one for rare mobs, etc).Settings persistance (you won't actually have to do anything).Update patchable offsets. I'm currently working on a wrapper framework for BlackRain where all changing offsets will be updateable via an xsd-controlled xml document. I also plan to allow apps that use the framework to "register" the offsets they use, and then dynamically create a window that will allow users to modify those offsets without messing with XML. This is a long-term project.Different sounds. You will be able to add your own. The framework is already in place.Sound for each Tracking List. Again, framework already in place.Colors. Set the colors for just about anything. This will persist, of course.Zoom. This will not change the size of the blips, but determine how far/close they are. What you're seeing now will probably be our max. Will persist.Track by anything. I'm trying to modify the BlackRain framework (will be looking into BlackWeather as well for this) in order to make our blips trackable by anything from their name, type, subtype, display, race, skinnable, etc. This will be a longer-term project than regular fixes, but I think it's liable to be released in a few months.Mute mode. (Best if used with Exclusive Mode.

I'm sure there's more, but I'll get to that farther down the road. Of course, you, the user, will determine where this goes more than I will.

Screen shots
Normal

HUD Mode

Tracking List Editor

Tracking Pattern

Blip Details



*HOW TO USE IT!*

*Shortcut Keys*
*Main screen*
H : Toggle HUD ModeT : Open Tracking List EditorX : Toggle Exclusive ModeCtrl + Q : Quit

*Tracking List Editor*
Ctrl + N : New Tracking PatternEnter : Edit selected Tracking PatternDelete : Delete selected Tracking Patterns

*Tracking Pattern Editor*
Enter : Save / close current tracking pattern (Validates).Esc : Cancel creationg / edit of the current tracking pattern.


*Attach to wow:*
Load WRadar.Right-click on the circle background.Click WoW Instances -> Choose a PID.

*Move the radar:*
Left-click and hold onto the ME blip. (DEFAULT: black blip @ the center)Drag the screen.Release the left mouse button.

*Enter HUD Mode:*
Right-click on the ME blip (DEFAULT: black blip @ the center)Click the HUD Mode option in the drop-down.

*Exit HUD Mode:*
Right-click on the ME blip (DEFAULT: black blip @ the center)Click the checked HUD Mode option in the drop-down.

*Enter Exclusive Tracking Mode:*
Right-click on the ME blip (DEFAULT: black blip @ the center)Click the Exclusive Mode option in the drop-down.

*Exit Exclusive Tracking Mode:*
Right-click on the ME blip (DEFAULT: black blip @ the center)Click the checked Exclusive Mode option in the drop-down.

*Track a name:*
Right-click on the blip that was a name you want to track.Click Track this name. (This will save to Default tracking list)

*Get to Tracking Menu:*
Right-click any blip (player is a good choice).Click Tracking Menu

*Remove a tracked name:*
Get to Tracking MenuSelect the Tracking List containing your the tracking info you want to delete. (NOT IMPLIMENTED)Click the Tracking info you want to delete in the list box.Click the Delete button.

*Edit a tracked name:*
Get to Tracking MenuSelect the Tracking List containing the tracking info you want to edit. (NOT IMPLIMENTED)Click the Tracking info you want to edit in the list box.Click the Edit button.

*Make a new Tracking pattern:*
Get to Tracking MenuSelect the Tracking List to which you want the new tracking info to belong. (NOT IMPLIMENTED)Click the New button.Name the tracking pattern.

*Change Blip colors.:*
Right-click on the ME blip (DEFAULT: black blip @ the center)Select 'Colors...'Pick your colors in the new screen and close.NOTE!! The screen MIGHT pop up a little under the radar screen. Will fix this.
And without further ado:

*DOWNLOAD! CLICK HERE!*

Source Code GitHub Page: https://github.com/LaoArchAngel/WRadar

Git Read-Only Repo:
git://github.com/LaoArchAngel/WRadar.git

If you're interested in joining the project, send me a message and I'll provide access.

*VIDEO*

----------


## theparadoxx

Seeing as WoW ObjectDumper / Radar was my favorite proggie of all time, I was elated to see a new one.

Very, VERY buggy... but a good start. No where near as usable or as polished as the original yet though

----------


## LaoArchAngel

Thanks. If you find any specific bugs, let me know and I'll flesh them out ASAP. I've already squashed the bug where get_Name() throws an exception. It's not the best fix, but it'll keep the radar from locking.

----------


## LaoArchAngel

Hey peeps. Sorry for the double post. Just wanted to give a small update.

I've replaced the graphics some that more closely resemble WoW ObjectDumper / Radar.I've added some exception handlers to the BlackRain methods. These are causing the majority of the crashes. More on this in a bit.I've changed some of the functions to determine if a blip already exists. It's not as good, but it'll keep from crashing when there's duplicates as well as attempt to not create more duplicates.

Now, for the cause and what you as a user should know: currently the radar is not liking "teleports". Whenever you teleport (read: change maps), the radar crashes due to GUIDs zeroing out and what not. I'm working on a solution. Bare with me!  :Big Grin: 

And I'll have a git repo up asap!

NOTE! The download link has been updated. Or rather, the file to which the link was pointing to has been updated.

MOAR TO COME!

(Ps. please leave your thoughts on what I should fix/update first. I will do my best to do as you ask.)

----------


## LaoArchAngel

UPDATE!

Exclusive Tracking ModeFixed optimization bugs. Runs a lot smoother!Changed graphics to ObjectDumper / Radar shapes. Looks a LOT cleaner. Easier to follow.

Please leave your suggestions! Don't care about praise or comments, but please help me improve this app.

Also, note that the Github is up. If you'd like full access to push, please let me know.

----------


## Chuck12345

Thanks for this mate ! +REP!

----------


## Horneyyy

Looks like you put a lot of effort into this, so i'm going to give you a +rep and i can't wait to see this finished.

:-)

----------


## inj

I've never really used a radar but can this detect say a stealthed rogue that you normally couldnt see? For example in the arena

----------


## Goldfire

Wondering that aswell, if it can see a rogue

----------


## DragoHorse

Yeah, was my question too, for it detecting a stealthed mob.

----------


## maclone

WoW memory basics, lesson 1:
Stealthed/Invisible NPCs/players aren't stored in the WoW objectmanager as the blizzard server doesn't deliver any information about them until they are in your reach, thus they 'simply aren't there' and can not be displayed.
That's also the reason why you see ****tard stealthed rogues/druids lagging around you.

----------


## LaoArchAngel

Thanks for the support guys.

As Maclone mentioned, stealthed units cannot possibly be detected client-side.

Just to give you all an update on what's going on (assuming you're not following the github repo). I currently have 2 branches out that I'm working on. fix-UpdateBlackRain and fix-ThreadedDrawing. fix-ThreadedDrawing is meant to make the app work a little more smoothly. It will make the shapes hopefully all draw at the same time (or appear to). fix-UpdateBlackRain is meant to fix a lot of the bugs caused when reading memory and changing locations. I'll be making a release as soon as I've merged both of these into the master branch.

Again, if there's anything you guys find or what added/changed, please let me know and I'll do my best to accomplish.

----------


## LaoArchAngel

All right! Update!

We're currently in version v0.2.4040.40809.

*As always, the download is available from the same link.* However, if you can and know how, I recommend that you download the source and compile yourself. More security that way.

Changes this version:
* Multithreaded drawing - This should make the radar smoother. It still lags (quite a bit) in cities when the population is high, but apart from that, it's smooth as can be.
* Updated memory reading - I moved away from BlackMagic and updated some of the files in the version of BlackRain I was working with. I might return to BlackMagic in the future, but what I'm using now is pretty good. Most of the new memory reading code comes from GameHacking.com forums and Apoc's QuickTrack app.
* Static paths for controls - This should reduce the amount of time it takes for each blip to draw itself. Since each blip is its own object, it takes a lot more to draw and maintain it that just drawing another blip to a static image.
* Random window name - The app will now have a random window name every time it loads. Just rename the .exe for even more security.

In short: it should just be faster and safer. I'll be focusing on data persistance and tracking lists for my next update.

----------


## xolieo

Lets say i wanted to use this to track TLPD Aeonaxx or Camel Figs. How would i set it up for that?

----------


## LaoArchAngel

Right-click on your blip (or any blip)In the new dialog box, click the "New" button next to the listbox (the big one, not the long dropdown).In the new dialog box, fill the top textbox with a descriptive name for your tracking pattern. THIS DOES NOT AFFECT WHAT THE PATTERN TRACKS!In the 2nd textbox, fill in a pattern using wildcards. (eg, * Aeonaxx or Camel F?g). If you do not use wildcards, it will only look for an exact match.Close the top dialog box. In the first dialog box, you should now see a new item with your descriptive name.Repeat from step 2 until tracking all desired blips.Close the 2nd dialog box. You are now tracking your desired objects

Let me know if you need more help.

----------


## LaoArchAngel

Minor Update

Hey guys! I've published a minor update. I just added shortcut keys to several of the screens. Please see the 'How to use it' section for the new shortcuts. As always, the source is freely available at the github.

----------


## Xelper

Glad someone is working on a public radar, in any case, I wanted to provide the source code from my current radar since I haven't touched the thing in about a month. It was basically my first WoW memory reading project, so please don't criticize the code too harshly. It only use BlackMagic and is 100% read only, no writing. I'm not going to provide a binary as to not take away any of your spotlight, but some things that can be added to improve would be:

1) Use a BackgroundWorker to draw the radar, this creates a seperate thread and you will notice a huge performance increase in how fast the radar updates. It will also make the use of the form more smooth. (set the refresh rate in mine to 25ms if you want to see what I mean)
2) Track Creatures by Type / Name, etc.
3) Mouse-over to see what a unit is.

Take what you would like! Good luck. Just a note that this was done pre-goblin and pre-worgen (even though the offsets are for 4.0.3a 13329) so their faction types have not been incorporated.

http://rapidshare.com/files/444885751/WowRadar.zip (SOURCE CODE ONLY, VISUAL STUDIO 2010 C#, FRAMEWORK 3.5.) *POSTERS PLEASE DO NOT ASK ME FOR A BINARY*
You should be able to just update the references to BlackMagic and fasmdll_managed.dll and be good to go.

----------


## LaoArchAngel

He thanks! I will indeed be lookin through and merging what I can. I'll make sure to comment your source to credit you as well.

As of 2 revs ago, the form was being drawn by a BackGround worker, but I'm sure I'll gain a lot from your implimentation. You've already got quite a bit of the features I had planned, so this will really fastforward the project.

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Itsrambo

Very nice tracker, sir :P It isn't the prettiest or the smoothest thing, but it gets the job done well, and that's all it needs.

----------


## botitup

so is this bannable or is it basically like an addon

----------


## Itsrambo

> so is this bannable or is it basically like an addon


It is bannable, but the chance of being banned is SO slim for something like this. You have a higher chance of being banned using XYZ in secret. Remember that using any programs/hacks in this forum can get you banned. Just be smart about hacking and botting =]

----------


## xdariuzx

Might just be me .. but i could not get it to track fishing pools (dont ask me why.. just dont want to have to look at the minimap ^^), are they not considered objects?

----------


## Emylwin

Hi, I'd love to test this out since I enjoyed the old radar. I'm wondering which version of .net it runs on? I have versions 1 through 4 installed, but the .exe won't run at all. I am running it as admin. It either fails to open at all with either a 'unable to open' message, or gives a runtime error message 'unable to find a version of the runtime to run this'.

I'm sure I'm missing something - could anyone help me please?

----------


## botitup

i dont really understand im sorry. is this bannable?

----------


## theparadoxx

This just reads memory...

And once you've farmed ice shards or netherwing eggs with radar...you'll never go back

----------


## pobbyf

This radar is amazing, fair play to you mate.
Quick question though, i'm not sure if this is atall possible but could this programm possibly have the potential to track where an archaeology find will pop up when on a digsite?
That would be incredible to say the least, though i'm sure such a feature would be too difficult to impliment or wouldn't be compatible with this programm atall.
Keep up the awesome work!

----------


## LaoArchAngel

> Hi, I'd love to test this out since I enjoyed the old radar. I'm wondering which version of .net it runs on? I have versions 1 through 4 installed, but the .exe won't run at all. I am running it as admin. It either fails to open at all with either a 'unable to open' message, or gives a runtime error message 'unable to find a version of the runtime to run this'.
> 
> I'm sure I'm missing something - could anyone help me please?


Are you running Windows XP? I recently discovered a major bug that makes the radar not load in some WinXP machines. I use 7, so I didn't catch it. However, it's already fixed and I'll have it up in a bit. Sorry mate. Of all things, it's the size of the icon that was causing it to crash.




> i dont really understand im sorry. is this bannable?


Yes. This is bannable. However, since it only reads memory, and does not write at all, it is highly unlikely that it will be detected. Also, the window is renamed every time you run it. You wouldn't notice it because there's no control bar, but there you have it. For added security, I recommend that you do a few things: 1. Download the source and change a few things (length of the window name is a good way to go) and compile it yourself. This will make the checksum different for every version of the radar you have. 2. Rename the .exe to make the name different in the task manager.

But only if you're really, REALLY paranoid.




> This radar is amazing, fair play to you mate.
> Quick question though, i'm not sure if this is atall possible but could this programm possibly have the potential to track where an archaeology find will pop up when on a digsite?
> That would be incredible to say the least, though i'm sure such a feature would be too difficult to impliment or wouldn't be compatible with this programm atall.
> Keep up the awesome work!


Thanks mate. Right now it cannot detect archaeology dig sites, but I'm looking for a way. I was hoping that they would be objects, but no dice. However, I think that I'll be able to find them as some sort of area trigger. I'll keep you updated. I can tell you that I'm actively looking into this.




> Might just be me .. but i could not get it to track fishing pools (dont ask me why.. just dont want to have to look at the minimap ^^), are they not considered objects?


That IS weird. I'll have to check that. I was pretty sure they were trackable. Did you set the tracking pattern to ' *school'? I think that's how pools are generally named. I'll get back to you on this double-time.

----------


## LaoArchAngel

UPDATE:

- Windows XP Crash Fixed
- Radar will not stop responding after a map change! You won't have to reload the radar after an instance or changing from outlands to Eastern Kingdom (eg).

----------


## Emylwin

> UPDATE:
> - Windows XP Crash Fixed


Great! Thanks.

----------


## jazman84

> WoW memory basics, lesson 1:
> Stealthed/Invisible NPCs/players aren't stored in the WoW objectmanager as the blizzard server doesn't deliver any information about them until they are in your reach, thus they 'simply aren't there' and can not be displayed.
> That's also the reason why you see ****tard stealthed rogues/druids lagging around you.


Does Archaeology Fragments follow the same rules before they are dug up?

----------


## LaoArchAngel

> Does Archaeology Fragments follow the same rules before they are dug up?


Hey Jazman.

Before archaeology fragments are dug up, the game object (the thing you right-click on that opens and gives you your fragments) doesn't exist at all. It's likely that it's dynamically created when you use your skill close enough to the "site". I have two theories. Theory #1 is that there is some sort or 'area trigger' type of object that we might be able to detect that, when we use our skill within a 5m radius, we find our fragment. Theory #2 is that whenever we use our skill, queues a message to the server which responds with the the distance color and rotation for our scope, which the client then draws. If we're close enough, the server instead sends the details describing our container so that the client draws it.

Reasons for theory #1:
- It would be more efficient to send the coordinates of some sort of area trigger once and let the client decide the angle of the scope from that.
- Since the dig sites are account-dependent, it would be a lot less stress on the server to let each client handle their own area trigger and just waiting for the "close enough" message instead of keeping the coordinate for each dig site for each online character in memory.

Reasons for theory #2:
- The amount of data being passed whenever we use the skill would likely be minimal, so there wouldn't be a huge efficiency issue.
- The server already contains data for tons of mobs and game objects (though each is probably kept "unloaded" until a character is at least in the vicinity of the region). The limited number of dig sites would not likely be a strain on the server at all.

So, what does this all mean to you: if theory #1 is accurate, the radar will some day show you where to dig. If theory #2 is accurate, a radar will only ever be able to draw a best-guess for your arch. find based on the directions your scope points, but will really be almost the same as using some of the more popular arch hud addons available.

----------


## DeadlyDragon

Great tool! thanks a lot for it  :Smile:

----------


## jazman84

> Hey Jazman.
> 
> Before archaeology fragments are dug up, the game object (the thing you right-click on that opens and gives you your fragments) doesn't exist at all. It's likely that it's dynamically created when you use your skill close enough to the "site". I have two theories. Theory #1 is that there is some sort or 'area trigger' type of object that we might be able to detect that, when we use our skill within a 5m radius, we find our fragment. Theory #2 is that whenever we use our skill, queues a message to the server which responds with the the distance color and rotation for our scope, which the client then draws. If we're close enough, the server instead sends the details describing our container so that the client draws it.
> 
> Reasons for theory #1:
> - It would be more efficient to send the coordinates of some sort of area trigger once and let the client decide the angle of the scope from that.
> - Since the dig sites are account-dependent, it would be a lot less stress on the server to let each client handle their own area trigger and just waiting for the "close enough" message instead of keeping the coordinate for each dig site for each online character in memory.
> 
> Reasons for theory #2:
> ...


Thanks. Great Response  :Smile: 
+Rep.

----------


## LaoArchAngel

UPDATE!

Patched for WoW 4.0.6.13596..



BTW guys, I'm currently working on v0.3.0, which will contain some user settings (colors) as well as saving of the default tracking list. And I think some optimization. Can't keep track. :P

----------


## ThePayneWins

Will there be a new version for 4.0.6.13623?  :Wink: 
It would make my life much easier...  :Big Grin: 

Thank you !

----------


## featuringbg

> Will there be a new version for 4.0.6.13623? 
> It would make my life much easier... 
> 
> Thank you !


 agree cheers for the great mod

----------


## slowcom

Hey I have a question for ya.

I'm running a WoW on a Windows 7 machine and I can't get WRadar to attach. I run it as administrator, right click -> click the instance I want to use and nothing happens. I've restarted WoW, the machine... any other ideas I can try? WoW is installed in the D:\ directory... maybe that is making a difference?

Anyways, thanks for any help.

----------


## LaoArchAngel

Wow. I didn't realize a new patch came out already. I'll have an update out later today.

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------

Updated

* Compatible with WoW 4.0.6.13623.

----------


## slowcom

> Wow. I didn't realize a new patch came out already. I'll have an update out later today.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------
> 
> Updated
> 
> * Compatible with WoW 4.0.6.13623.


Hah, thanks!

EDIT: I have tried the new download and it's still doing the same thing. Any ideas?

----------


## LaoArchAngel

That's odd. I'm using Win7 myself as well. I keep WoW and the Radar in the same partition (both are non-system partition). I'll try running the Radar from another partition and get back to you.

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 PM ----------

OK. Both WoW and WRadar are on non-system partitions now (WoW on D, WRadar on E) and everything's working so far. I tried running the app from my release folder and re-downloading from the link, too. I don't see this as making a difference, but I don't run WRadar as an administrator from the right-click menu. I just run it. But again, that shouldn't make a ninja. My first (and perhaps naive) notion is to make sure you're running the latest version of the radar? Re-download, maybe? If nothing works, I'll write a diagnostic version for you that will print out some logs of what's happening that you can then send me so I can resolve the issue.


Sorry, mate!


PS: Is anyone else suffering this issue? And slowcom: is it possible you have an antivirus app blocking the radar?

----------


## r3nagad3

Yes i am having the same problem. Windows 7. Running Wow and Radar from the same directory on C drive. .I get the radar (White circle), click and choose my instance, and it does nothing. It never populates.

----------


## Hackslasb

Is there a way to extend the range of this beautiful tool?

greets

----------


## LaoArchAngel

Unfortnately, no. What the tool displays is all the objects stored in local memory, which is to say, everything that the WoW servers has sent you. We have no control over what the server sends us (that I know of).

Also, a quick update for you folks who are having problems running the app: I'm currently working on a logging feature-branch as my highest priority. However, for best/fastest results, I would ask anyone with dev experience who is alo having this issue to download the source and try to debug it on your environment. If you have MS VS2010 (full), the solution already comes with unit tests.

----------


## Hackslasb

Ah okay, and what about a quicksave function for the tracking list?
Its too sad that i have to reconfigure the whole thing again after restart.

greets

----------


## LaoArchAngel

yep, already on it. Working on both feauture branches atm. Should be out soon.

----------


## junsen313

i have test just now,all the name of the players are "?????".

----------


## LaoArchAngel

Thanks for the heads up. I'll get it fixed for the next release, which I hope will be later today (after I get out of work).

----------


## LaoArchAngel

All right, guys, I'm gonna tell you... log4net is kicking my ass something fierce. I can't get them damn thing to read its configuration for some reason I've yet to discover and it's been holding up my release. I'm still working on it and I'll have it up as soon as I figure it out!

----------


## andyantswe

Hmm about that Misterious camel fig , I have set Name Mysterious Camel Figurine , but in Name pattarn ? *Camel fig? or what please help me =P

----------


## LaoArchAngel

try *camel fig*

----------


## Scy

I like the idea behind this. Is it possible to just have it track certain things? I posted in the questions thread about looking for the ability to just track herbs or mining nodes and when they pop up make a sound like a alert. But the radar is a bit intrusive for my liking. Plus I dont really need to know if mobs are in the area. Im just wanting to have a sound alert so I dont pass a node/herb up whilst mindlessly grinding my afternoons away. 

Maybe have a a option to hide the radar all together and just have sound alerts? And Being able to choose which sound for which object your tracking would be nice also.

----------


## LaoArchAngel

All of these features are currently on my list. I will be merging the donated source after releasing my current branches, whcil will include mining node/herb functionality. I will likely include minimizing as part of my current persistance branch. As for the sounds, that's already pseudo-implemented. You only need to plce your desired wav file in the appropriate settngs folder and remove the ones alread in there. A friendlier sound configuration will be included with my future Tracking List feaure branch.

In the meantime, I suggest that you try Exclusive and HUD modes. Exclusve mode will make only your tracked objects/units appear on the radar. HUD mode will make the radar's background disappear (and click-through). If used together, it will give you a very minimalistic view. You can access these modes by right-clicking on your player blip (the black one @ the center).

----------


## Scy

> All of these features are currently on my list. I will be merging the donated source after releasing my current branches, whcil will include mining node/herb functionality. I will likely include minimizing as part of my current persistance branch. As for the sounds, that's already pseudo-implemented. You only need to plce your desired wav file in the appropriate settngs folder and remove the ones alread in there. A friendlier sound configuration will be included with my future Tracking List feaure branch.
> 
> In the meantime, I suggest that you try Exclusive and HUD modes. Exclusve mode will make only your tracked objects/units appear on the radar. HUD mode will make the radar's background disappear (and click-through). If used together, it will give you a very minimalistic view. You can access these modes by right-clicking on your player blip (the black one @ the center).


Thanks for clarifying that. I was having issues getting it setup lastnight and finally just gave up hah. Ill try again later, I also realized after I posted that I could move it off to my second monitor to get it off my main screen.

----------


## LaoArchAngel

yeah, I apologize for it being difficult. It has what I would consider a usable functionality, but I have not yet documented it very well, it seems. I'm afraid that part of the issue with developing it is that I already know how it works,and so miss out quite a bit on making sure other users can make use of it as well.

If you have any quirks about how you think the program should behave, please post them. I'll do my best to accomodate.

----------


## LaoArchAngel

UPDATE!

Default tracking list now saves and loads.
Change blip / background colors (persists).


I still need to allow the creation of non-default tracking lists.

As for the people for whom the radar is not working. I don't think this will fix it, but might as well try. I'm still working on my logging feature branch.

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------

It appears that tracking saving will not work for some. The xml serializer requires access to the temp directory, and (at least on my machine) it's being blocked. I'm looking into this.

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------

PROBLEM SOLVED!

If you're running Comodo Antivirus (or any other sandboxing app), it will prevent the radar from writing out the tracking list. It is always up to you on whether or not you want to add this app to your trusted list, but if you do not, you will not have access to this feature.

----------


## Hackslasb

May i ask u to add another feature?
It would be perfect if the Radar had a "last settings" feature for the window (circle)-position and mode Exclusive/Hud Mode.
So that the radar remember his last position on the desktop and last used "modes", but if u add this please also add a reset button if anything goes wrong  :Wink: 
But please seperate them from the trackinglist.

Is this possible?

----------


## LaoArchAngel

Yep. Already in my todo list. ^^. It'll work a lot like the color settings works now (you can access these settings by right-clicking on your blip).

----------


## Hackslasb

Nice keep up the good work  :Wink: 
I hope to see more of this soon  :Smile: 

greets

----------


## daffy82

can this track pvp? Enemy players in a BG... Even if they are stealthed?

That could be cool!

----------


## legendsreborn

Hey
thanks for this great tool  :Smile:  Is it possible to track Objects like the Time-Lost Proto Drake with it? 

Greets

----------


## LaoArchAngel

Yes, it is. Just follow the instructions on the first post to load the tracking screen and type in somthing like "time-lost*" or "* proto*" without the "".

Just FYI peeps, I'm not dead. I work for a SaaS company and we're coming up on a huge deadline. I'm working 18-hour shifts sometimes. I'm still developing this. I'm actually looking into expanding this for Rift, which is currently my MMO of choice, but I still have an active WoW account for development.

If there are any bugs, let me know. Same for requests. If you want to take part in this project, let me know as well. It's open source.

And if you by any chance can get an object manager from Rift, please let me know as well! I'll gladly make the IO framework for it and plug it into the radar.

----------


## ScubaSteve3465

I was wondering if this is safe to use with retail wow? I use quick-track all the time, and i feel that is relatively safe but this is a whole new ball park lol i know everything on this site carry's some risk but in your guys opinion do you think this is safe to use?

----------


## LaoArchAngel

As you've stated, everything here carries some risk. However, this is among the safest apps to use because it does not make any writes to the game's memory. It only reads. You also can't "show off" this app by walkin in mid-air or things like that. Also, this app renames its window every time you run it. And if you rename the exe yourself, it becomes even safer.

That said, most things here makes your account liable for a ban. So use it wisely.

----------


## ScubaSteve3465

Would this would well in a BG? Meaning how bad would the update lag be and can it actively find and mark the enemy players as quick as they show up? Im asking for an example of alteric valley which their is a shit ton of players running around. but after i get an answer to this i plan to start using this, so thanks so much for this great app  :Smile:

----------


## LaoArchAngel

Not sure. I've never actually used it for that purpose. I imagine that you'll get about 1/2 to a second drawing lag when you're surrounded by other players. And, of course, stealthed rogues you cannot see will not show up. And finally, I do not have any logic in there to differentiate between friend and foe yet. Which means that the radar will show you if people are coming, but not of they're coming to help or kill you.

Sorry, but as far as BGs go, I wouldn't say this is a finished product.

----------


## ScubaSteve3465

yea thats the only reason i wanted it, so i could see enemy players in bgs, especially alteric valley, i like this alot but until that function gets built in with FOF tags built in il just have to wait  :Frown:  i just tried it in a bg and it would have worked awesome if it would color the alliance players :'(

----------


## junsen313

is memoryIo open source?or is there a function ReadUTF8String in memoryIO? it's for read chinese string.

----------


## LMAO

plz update this awesome app!

----------


## w00ty

+4 rep for this nice radar, would be awesome if you could update it so i could get the noblegarden achi  :Smile:

----------


## Stige

Cant wait for an update to try this out  :Smile:

----------


## LaoArchAngel

Working on an update. Sorry for disappearing, guys. I had a major release at work that made me do 16 hour shifts!

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------

Updated for version 4.1.0.14007. Link remains unchanged. Download from first post.
I've updated the github repository as well. Please download the source/compile yourself if you prefer.

----------


## ihoax

Holy  :Smile:  Thank's mate! You tha man. I'm using this right now, this is soo freakin legit  :Smile:  +repped

----------


## lionsq

I love this tool, it is powerful. Thanks for your hard work.

----------


## gamepin126

Without looking at any source code I have a recommendation about your program's methodology. 

Since wow sends objects in "chunks" keep track of the player's XY and scroll the background objects relative to the players movement using the same objects until a new chunk is received.

It should end up being significantly faster instead of refreshing all the objects on every refresh.

----------


## Leander

Takes a little getting used to but it's coming in quite handy. Look forward to seeing future developments.

----------


## fhuisema

Great work. Just as an aside, I wrote some code for BlackrainObjects to get player's guild names:

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ild-names.html

----------


## LaoArchAngel

Hey peeps.

I've returned from 3 months of Rift (end game was a real disappointment). I've updated this to 4.2. As always, the source is freely available at the same github as always.

What's to come: Well, as I've stated before, this app is mainly my way of keeping up with software paradigms. So I'm going to be revisiting the source to make it more OO. That means replacing the ObjectManager with an ObjectFactory, creating a BlipFactory, replacing what logic goes where, etc. PLEASE, if you want a hand in some fun development, please let me know, and access to the source is freely available in the first post.

----------


## Twarwizard

I sent you a PM regarding the software. I am busy looking at the code so that I could possibly help out in the future. Would be great if you could update the code to work with 4.2.0.14545-Win32 (or maybe it does already? I haven't tested it actually since I just found this thread right now, but looking at when you last updated it I assume its a bit outdated?)

----------


## LaoArchAngel

The code is not up to date to 4.2, but I'll be doing that today. I've been very busy (just had a work release this past weekend) but I've received numerous requests to update it.

So, just to give you an overview of what's been happening w/ this project: it's currently hibernating. Not because I'm too busy or I'm not working on it, but because the current code-base is very far from the direction in which I want to go.

I would love to collaborate w/ you. Feel free to send me pull requests on my GitHub, but I have to warn you, most of what you see I'm going to be tossing. Here's what I'm currently working on:

Windows Form to XNA 2d "game"
As I mentioned from the beginning, Windows Forms is not the way to go w/ this project. It's too bulky and slow, and not meant for realtime rendering. My current direction is to move the radar to an XNA project; an idea I got from Apoc (indirectly).WoW Memory Framework
Currently, there's a lot of "wheel re-inventing" in WRadar as far as the memory reader goes. I want to either find or establish a reliable framework that has all of the basic WoW functionality already baked in. I want it to be seperate from WRadar, and have WRadar consume it as a library. If no such library currently exists, then one "must" for writing this library is to have the often-updated offsets editable in an xml file that the library reads on instantiation and throws an exception if missing. Short: Don't force users to wait for an update when the offsets are out of date. They should just be able to check here and update their own stuff in 15s.OO Practices
Currently, the way that the above-mentioned framework is built is a bit old-fashioned and not very OO. You have your basic taxonomy inheritance, but there's no implementation. You can see, eg, that some of the WoW classes have a name. Other do not. Some can have a position. Others do not, but because they inherit for a parent that can, they have coordinate properties. Instead of forcing all these things through inheritance, we should have interfaces. The purpose of this is to have a very dynamic radar tracking system that can be easily implemented by cross-referencing the interfaces.

EG (pseudo):


```
if(WoWObject is INamed) return ((INamed)WoWObject).Name.Contains(trackingFilter) else return false;
```

This is extraodinarilly "dumbed" down from what the tracker would do, but essentially, I want people to be able to have multiple complex 'tracking' filters on independantly of each other that can then be enabled / disabled, saved, exported, etc.

As I mentioned before, I'm glad that people find use in this project for their game, but this project was meant as a learning exprience for me. I would be most appreciative of your contribution.

----------


## Twarwizard

I am also just doing this for learning purposes (I don't even really play WoW).
I am an Electrical and Electronic Engineering student with Computer Science, and at University I learned only C and Java, so at the moment I am just familiarizing myself with C# and WoW's data structures etc.
I hope that I will be able to contribute to your project soon though. I am busy writing a simple radar of my own (just to make sure I understand how it works completely) without all of your cool features added to it. When I grasp how it all works I'll see what I can do to help you with WRadar (or XRadar as it will be known later xD)

----------


## jayswag

+rep for the work, great job man. I'm sure the code is impressive.  :Smile:

----------


## LaoArchAngel

Thank you kindly.

Updated. Same link as before. I'll update the main post later. Sorry for the delay: tight raid schedule.

----------


## cybott

update for 4.3 please.

----------


## Stækh

Can you update for 4.3 plz ? =)
Exist another radar like this ?

----------

